# Happy Birthday DallanC



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dallan!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geezus, that thing will give ya a headache.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Geezus, that thing will give ya a headache.


 Or a seizure:shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back from the ER after my epileptic episode, thanks everyone!


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dallan!! You don't look a day over 80. [snicker] :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday D!


-^*^*^*-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy burpday!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have a good b day. :-|O|-:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!
Live long and prosper ;-)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

D-

You are a good man. Happy burfdae!


----------

